# What is your favourite final stage Water Starter?



## Figment (Jul 14, 2021)

This is pretty self-explanatory. For me personally, I'd say Empoleon.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 14, 2021)

Before I'd say Swampert cause I think they're cute or Greninja cause I also think they're cute, but I've really come around on Blastoise. They're a giant turtle with guns whats not to love?


----------



## NegativeVibe (Oct 23, 2021)

Team Swampert for sure. Also love Primarina and Inteleon.


----------



## Sanqui (Oct 23, 2021)

Gotta give it to Swampert for sentimental reasons.  Samurott is also really cool though.  And Feraligatr is cute in plushie form.


----------

